# The 18+ Forum...



## LongTimeComing (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok is it just me or did the thread disappear? And where is that topic in the listings? Am I blind or what... HELP!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jan 30, 2005)

You have to subscribe to the 18+ forum in order to be able to view it.  I think you just PM Pebbles.

ETA:  Yeaaaaa!  My 500th post!


----------



## SVT (Jan 30, 2005)

An admin will have to edit your profile, msdr. I notified them.   

The missing thread is a mystery to me.  I'll look into it, though.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks yall, I know I asked to be added back in Aug. However I just thought it was under construction this entire time, then the thread just disappeared...


----------



## Whisper (Jan 30, 2005)

It's coincidental you started this thread.... I was just looking for it the other day.. off to pm SVT.


----------



## monister (Jan 31, 2005)

I would like to be added to the 18+ forum... my bday is 03/05/1984... thanks

monister


----------



## tsturnbu11 (Feb 1, 2005)

i woul dlike to bve added to the 18plus list too. 9-6-77


----------



## ShaylaCheri (Feb 1, 2005)

The board is closing in 3 weeks ladies so hopefully you will be able to gain access before it closes.


----------



## SVT (Feb 1, 2005)

ShaylaCheri said:
			
		

> The board is closing in 3 weeks ladies so hopefully you will be able to gain access before it closes.



Indigo will be the last to be added. Sorry ladies.


----------

